# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  BOB LPT Input cho Mach3

## maycncmini

Chán chế cháo lắp ghép râu ông nọ cắm cằm bà kia, tự thiết kế cho mình BOB LPT input cho Mach3 vì đơn giản thiếu nó liềm vui DIY sẽ không được trọn vẹn
Anh em cứ vào góp ý và lém đá thoải mái miễn sao ra được sản phẩm có thể chấp nhận được

Các thông số như sau :

- Input : 2-9, 10,11,12,13,15 tất cả đều cách ly (12,13 có vi sai kết nối với tay quay encoder)
- Ouput : 1,14,16,17 (4 relay 24V)
- Alarm : 4 relay có nhiệm vụ thông báo lỗi của driver cho Mach3 biết và đóng mở thắng từ trục Z (nếu cần), có jum chọn mức kích L/H và 5v/24V 
- Linh kiện chính: 74HC245,  PC817, C2383, linh kiện dán SMD
- Board 2 lớp kích thước 140x100mm dùng Domino

----------


## Tuanlm

Em nà em ghét cái kiểu bố trí i/o xung quanh board kiểu nì. Nhìn rối bỏ mịa. Lắp dzô tủ điện như đồ cải thiện dân trí hơn là cnc.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Chán chế cháo lắp ghép râu ông nọ cắm cằm bà kia, tự thiết kế cho mình BOB LPT input cho Mach3 vì đơn giản thiếu nó liềm vui DIY sẽ không được trọn vẹn
> Anh em cứ vào góp ý và lém đá thoải mái miễn sao ra được sản phẩm có thể chấp nhận được
> 
> Các thông số như sau :
> 
> - Input : 2-9, 10,11,12,13,15 tất cả đều cách ly (12,13 có vi sai kết nối với tay quay encoder)
> - Ouput : 1,14,16,17 (4 relay 24V)
> - Alarm : 4 relay có nhiệm vụ thông báo lỗi của driver cho Mach3 biết và đóng mở thắng từ trục Z (nếu cần), có jum chọn mức kích L/H và 5v/24V 
> - Linh kiện chính: 74HC245,  PC817, C2383, linh kiện dán SMD
> - Board 2 lớp kích thước 140x100mm dùng Domino


máy lớn, em nghĩ nên thay relay bằng SSR có thể, relay hoặc SSR ko nên để chung 1 bo, nguồn đóng relay nên là nguồn cách li so với nguồn logic

----------

maycncmini

----------


## cuongmay

> Em nà em ghét cái kiểu bố trí i/o xung quanh board kiểu nì. Nhìn rối bỏ mịa. Lắp dzô tủ điện như đồ cải thiện dân trí hơn là cnc.


i/o xung quanh thế này mà nó hư thì đau đớn lắm .

----------


## Gamo

> Em nà em ghét cái kiểu bố trí i/o xung quanh board kiểu nì. Nhìn rối bỏ mịa. Lắp dzô tủ điện như đồ cải thiện dân trí hơn là cnc.


À, nên thiết kế về 1 bên đúng hem bác?

----------


## Ga con

Nguồn động lực chạy vòng quanh tạo thành hố cảm ngay giữa mạch. Em phải bỏ mấy chục PCB DC servo chỉ vì tiết kiệm bỏ tất tần tật vào 1 mảnh.

Thử thì biết à, hehe.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, Luyến, minhdt_cdt10

----------


## Gamo

Mấy cái nhiễu đó chắc lúc chạy mới biết chứ lúc thiết kế tính cách nào hả Gà Con?

----------


## maycncmini

Trước giờ vẫn sử dụng 2 board chắp vá, không thấy bị nhiễu trong đó BOB còn không có cách ly nên thử gộp chung xem sao
Hiện board đã được gởi đi làm  mạch in chắc phải chờ sau khi test mới biết được
Ý tưởng dùng relay bán dẫn thay relay thường của bạn Nhatson mình cũng đã tính đến nhưng do hiểu biết còn hạn chế  lên đang nghiên cứu tiếp
Driver và BOB chưa đồng bộ lên để domino nhưng vẫn ưu tiên dùng jac (DB9,15 ...)

----------


## CKD

Em thì lười nên chơi luôn cái BOB Dual Port của chị na là xong  :Smile:  trong đó đã có:
- nguồn DC-DC 24/12 cho output 0-10V
- nguồn DC-DC 24/5 cho các logic IC & relay
- có charge pump on board & 1 relay độc lập cho charge pump.
- 2 relay mở rộng.
- 1 LPT port mặc định làm output như mọi BOB thông dụng khác (12 out + 5 in)
- 1 LPT port có optional I/O (12 out + 5 in) hoặc (4 out + 13 in)
- các input có opto coupling 817
- có 8 output được đệm qua ULN2003

Cái này hay dùng cho mấy con plasma. Đánh giá là khá Ok.
Nó có một nhược điểm là các input làm việc với biên độ lớn, 5-24V đều Ok. Trong mạch có cầu điện trở để làm việc này. Cũng chính vì vậy nên điện trở nó mắc một bệnh là lâu bị nóng và trôi trị số nên nó lỗi. Thường khi sử dụng mình thay mớ trở này = đồ xịn & to hơn.

----------


## Gamo

> Em thì lười nên chơi luôn cái BOB Dual Port của chị na là xong  trong đó đã có:
> - nguồn DC-DC 24/12 cho output 0-10V
> - nguồn DC-DC 24/5 cho các logic IC & relay
> - có charge pump on board & 1 relay độc lập cho charge pump.
> - 2 relay mở rộng.
> - 1 LPT port mặc định làm output như mọi BOB thông dụng khác (12 out + 5 in)
> - 1 LPT port có optional I/O (12 out + 5 in) hoặc (4 out + 13 in)
> - các input có opto coupling 817
> - có 8 output được đệm qua ULN2003
> ...


Còn hem, bán cho tau vài bộ

----------


## CKD

> Mấy cái nhiễu đó chắc lúc chạy mới biết chứ lúc thiết kế tính cách nào hả Gà Con?


Có một số nguyên tắc, nhớ là Nhat Son hay cụ nào đó đã share trên này nhưng đó chỉ là lý thuyết. Tất nhiêu nên tin và làm theo lý thuyết để hạn chế. Còn thực hư thế nào thì khi xong mới biết chắc cú được.
Hình như mấy cái soft xịn nó có thể phân tích và dự đoán được tới mức này. Còn không thì học kinh nghiệm của mấy cụ chơi audio cũng áp dụng được đó à.

----------

Gamo, maycncmini

----------


## Gamo

Hix... CKD xấu trai rảnh gom lại mấy bài viết đóa lại được hem? cho mọi người cùng tham khảo luôn

----------


## Tuanlm

> À, nên thiết kế về 1 bên đúng hem bác?


Thiết kế về hai bên theo chiều dai board là ngon nhất. Khi lắp ráp tủ, còn không gian để bố trí thiết bị khác. Tham khảo cách bố trí IO của PLC là thấy liền hà.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

> Còn hem, bán cho tau vài bộ


Lâu rồi không chơi với tao & bao, nhà còn để dành backup 2-3 cái gì đó.
Mà cụ có quan tâm đến LPT đâu mà hỏi?

Cơ mà nếu chỉ input mở rộng thì chơi MODBUS hoặc TCP/IP đê cho nó nhiều IO, chứ LPT cũng chỉ thêm được có 17 IO thôi à, thêm được vài cái button thôi chứ nhiều tính năng thì vẫn thiếu.

----------

Gamo

----------


## ducduy9104

> Mấy cái nhiễu đó chắc lúc chạy mới biết chứ lúc thiết kế tính cách nào hả Gà Con?


Kéo IPC-2221 về đọc đi cụ. Qui tắc chung khi thiết kế PCB. Cũng mỏng thôi đọc tí xong.

----------

Ga con, Gamo

----------


## Ga con

Ngày xưa em còn đi học ở chung dãy nhà trọ với anh tên Minh ở SPKT, ra trường làm cho Fujitsu chuyên về PCB. Ổng cho e mượn mấy cuốn bên đó đào tạo về cách đi layout mà em còn hoa mắt tới bây giờ.

Quy trình trainning trong đó và những tiêu chuẩn riêng của công ty có chừng 3 cuốn tài liệu dày 1 gang tay à, dành cho tất tần tật các thể loại mạch (analog, số, cao tần, PCB nhiều lớp...).

Thiệt tình e cũng chả tiếp thu được gì.

Thực ra bố trí như thế trên mạch này dòng cũng nhỏ, toàn dòng điều khiển nên từ trường tạo ra cũng không lớn lắm. Tín hiệu chắc chậm nên nhiễu ngoài tác động vào hố cảm cũng không nghiêm trọng lắm. Miễn sao bố trí phù hợp việc đi dây là được rồi. 

Mấy vụ đi layout là cái khác biệt lớn nhất tại sao BOB TQ chạy OK mà BOB Việt Nam ngỏm, nhất là BOB của ông gì hôm trước chém công ty toàn kỹ sư Cơ khí đi làm mạch thì có sao đâu. Sorry em mượn thớt này 8 chút, chứ chém bên kia thì ra chém thật ngay.

Vụ này mới nhớ lại e có một loạt bo cho con chạy step TB6560AHQ phải bỏ vì lỗi layout (chip em ship mouser đàng hoàng mà chạy thua driver của TQ cũng xài chip này của TQ). Ngày xưa hình như cụ Kem lạnh Vandu đòi xem mà sau đó em thấy lỗi nên vứt mấy, hic. Chuyện từ thời 9 năm kháng chiến hồi đó rồi.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

mấy BOB china tặng kèm khi mua drive em thấy ko có gì đặc sác nhưng sure 1 chỗ là linh kiện tốt, nhất là con cách li quang pc817

----------


## nhatson

> Có một số nguyên tắc, nhớ là Nhat Son hay cụ nào đó đã share trên này nhưng đó chỉ là lý thuyết. Tất nhiêu nên tin và làm theo lý thuyết để hạn chế. Còn thực hư thế nào thì khi xong mới biết chắc cú được.
> Hình như mấy cái soft xịn nó có thể phân tích và dự đoán được tới mức này. Còn không thì học kinh nghiệm của mấy cụ chơi audio cũng áp dụng được đó à.


tke cho dữ mà vật liệu ko đạt, bo ko đạt, linh kiện ko đạt quy trình hàn tẩy  rửa ko đạt roài màn cuối ko có tbi để test > nói chung làm cho đúng căng lém

----------


## maycncmini

Đã nhận được 6 PCB mẫu

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## maycncmini

Test trong điều kiện thường tất cả các chức năng hoạt động tốt

----------

anhcos, CKD

----------


## Tuancoi

Nhìn ngon quá!  Trời nóng thế này thì thấy cái j màu xanh xanh là muốn cho đường và đá lạnh vào khuấy đều, rùi........... Húp luôn

----------


## OMONE123123

Chào mọi người

Mình mới tập tành làm máy cnc cắt sắt bằng plasma điều khiển bằng mạch mach3. Về phần cơ khí thì mình có thể làm được nhưng về phần điều khiển thì tối thui.
Cho mình hỏi cái nút Estop, các cái cử hành trình nối vào mạch mach3 như thế nào và khi vào phần mềm mach3 thì điều chỉnh nhưng thế nào để mình sử dụng được.
Cảm ơn mọi người. Mọi ngườ đừng có cười chê. Tại không biết gì hết về phần điện

----------


## CKD

Lần đầu + plasma cnc + không biết gì về điện + usb bob thì bạn sẽ bị vật cho tơi tả.
Cái bob này là RnR motion control, bạn tìm lại trên này có vài bài nói về nó. Hoặc hỏi google may ra có thể tìm thấy tài liệu về nó.

----------


## OMONE123123

Cảm ơn CKD nhiều. Mình đã làm được phần điện cơ bản rồi. Cơ bản như sau:
-Kết nối máy tính với bo mạch
-Kết nối từ bo mạch với drive+động cơ bước
-Đã chạy mô phỏng từ sheetcam chuyển qua mach3.
Nhưng thiếu mấy cái nút nhấn như Estop và mấy cái công tắc hành trình trục x,y.
Có thể giúp minh cách đấu dây va điều chỉnh trên mach3 để cho nó nhận.
Cảm ơn nhiều.

----------


## maycncmini

Mới mua về bộ điều khiển XC609MF
Bạn nào sử dụng qua bộ này xin vui lòng cho vài nhận xét

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

cá nhân m đánh giá e nó sử dụng khá đơn giản, chạy cũng ok. mỗi tội màn hình hơi bé. ngon trong tầm giá.

----------

maycncmini

----------


## maycncmini

Mở hộp catalog toàn tiếng tàu, cấp nguồn lên màn hình cũng tiếng tàu luôn bó tay không biết cách nào chuyển sang tiếng anh

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

trong mamual của nó có chỗ chuyển đó b. lâu ko động ko nhớ lắm, b tai casi manual treen web của nó về rồi cho vào gg dịch mà xem

----------


## viaimacota

> Mới mua về bộ điều khiển XC609MF
> Bạn nào sử dụng qua bộ này xin vui lòng cho vài nhận xét


Đáng tính ship controller này về, không biết bạn dùng rồi thế nào. mình sử dụng cho máy đục tượng đá. chạy liên tục 8h nó chơi nỗi không biết? cảm ơn bạn

----------


## loiloc569

Mới mua 1
Anh em nào xài rồi xin chỉ giáo

----------


## Diyodira

> Mới mua 1
> Anh em nào xài rồi xin chỉ giáo


em liên hệ hoặc MDT hoặc ledu0209, 2 người này trùm cnc ở citi qui nhon
em nhớ mang theo nón bảo hiểm nhé

----------


## sieunhim

em rất thích mấy bộ control xài kernel loại này. loại này khá dễ chịu. lấy tọa độ cũng nhẹ nhàng hơn rất nhiều bộ controller khác

----------


## Duccdt06

> Mới mua 1
> Anh em nào xài rồi xin chỉ giáo


bộ này giá bao nhiêu thế bác ?

----------


## CKD

> em rất thích mấy bộ control xài kernel loại này. loại này khá dễ chịu. lấy tọa độ cũng nhẹ nhàng hơn rất nhiều bộ controller khác


Chạy kernel là sao ạ?

----------


## sieunhim

> Chạy kernel là sao ạ?


mấy bộ controller china nó xài đều là linux. nhưng nó có mấy bản lận. mấy bộ này cái giao diện và phần cấu hình nó trực quan hơn, dễ setup hơn. mấy dòng về sau nó nhiều tham số quá lại đánh số thứ tự, di chuyển đến dòng nào nó hiện cái chú thích dòng đó mà bản tiếng anh đảm bảo 100% ko đầy đủ. Em từng phải xin cái source update của nó rồi mở file tiếng trung lên copy sang google sau đó dịch rùi update lại bộ control mới xài đc.  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 

Để em làm cái topic cho ae post kinh nghiệm xài 1 số controller gọi là chuyên nghiệp của china cho ae ngâm cứu.

----------


## loiloc569

Em mới về bộ này bác nào xài rồi xin ít kinh nghiệm,thanks.

----------

